# tail ligaments



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all how do I feel for tail ligaments? and second of all are there any really good signs that kidding is really near. I know udders filling up but I also heard that that is not a sure thing. anything else I should look for?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/

Video of Stacy explaining!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

_The misconception with checking for ligaments in a doe is that if you can reach around a does tail the ligaments are gone._ This is incorrect
Description on how to check for ligaments:

_the ligaments are pencil like rods that run down the rump area to the tail. They form an upside down V if looking from the butt of the goat. You feel in a DOWNWARD motion - dont try and squeeze around, this will give you a false indication on "loose" ligaments.

As the ligaments loosen during prelabor they "fall down"(like a clothes line sags as it gets used) and become harder and harder to feel. The rump becomes less rigid and when you feel down for the ligaments it only feels "mushy" under the skin. The area of the birth canal is now ready for the kids to pass through. _


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know if these pics help or not
Notice the sunken area on both sides of the tail? The ligiments are right there.


















I usually put my palm on the base of their tail and make a peace sign. Feel a doe that due and then feel the doe you are checking. You'll notice a difference








I don't really go by ligs anymore though. I've had too many that have completely lost their ligs and then drag out delivery by days. I found that their udder suddenly huge, discharge getting clear, and them not laying down for very long to be better indicators. My girls will do weird things like constantly smelling the ground and licking themselves when they get really close.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I have three does with sunken tails like that, thought their ligaments were gone but realized I just wasn't feeling deep enough. They're so short they're almost vertical, but they're there. Checked them every hour for 2 days before realizing that... ugh.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

also never check ligaments when a doe first stands up or after she pees -- they can feel soft or gone but it would be a false reading


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I realized I was feeling on top, but they'd sagged way down low. On one doe they're so soft they feel almost flat, hoping she's going to get the lead out now!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I noticed with my doe bailey that they did that they dropped and continued to soften more and more then disappeared completely and babies were on their way the next morning at 11:25 a.m.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/
> 
> Video of Stacy explaining!!


None of the videos are working for me...keeps saying "video not found".


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine have been disappearing more every day, hopefully that's what they do too! I'm ready to go buy some dynamite or something


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> None of the videos are working for me...keeps saying "video not found".


The videos wouldn't work for me either but I found another one on You tube. She doesn't seem like she's in labor yet as of last night but I'll check on her this morning.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope that she has kids today or Sunday. But not Saturday.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

It seems like her ligaments are disappearing and sinkng a lot lower I am starting to have a really hard time feeling them


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

i know how you feel. I have a doe that is 150 days today, her ligaments have been very soft almost non existent for 4 days now.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually mine is early. She's not due till Wednesday. I have no idea she could be going any day


----------

